# 

## kozubek1

Mam od trzech lat piłę spalinową Husqvarna 345 e series w tym czasie mało była używana,raz była na gwarancji poddana czyszczeniu i regulacji i było wszystko ok.W tym roku wypaliłem 5 l paliwa bo ciąłem stary drewniany strop na domu ,belki były bardzo spróchniałe i dużo syfu leciało na piłę którą musiałem często czyścić z zewnątrz.Mój problem polega na tym że teraz dodając gazu na full przy cięciu piła jakby chodzi z mniejszą mocą,przedtem aż gwizdała a teraz tak jakby działa na 60 procent.W obudowie są wkręty do regulacji z ogranicznikami ale problem jest nadal,czy może to być usterka mechaniczna czy wina np gażnika lub świecy.Może ktoś miał podobny problem i sam go rozwiązał czy pozostaje wizyta w serwisie .

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Prawdopodobnie zabrudził się filtr powietrza, trzeba odkręcić górną pokrywę i go dokładnie oczyścić, na ogół to pomaga. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## edde

może wyda ci sie to nierealne ale tępy lub źle naostrzony łańcuch przy piłowaniu będzie sprawiał stawanie piły i odczucie braku mocy (a przy cięciu starego stropu moze byc już do wymiany po prostu)[/i]

----------


## pablitoo

> *może wyda ci sie to nierealne* ale tępy lub źle naostrzony łańcuch przy piłowaniu będzie sprawiał stawanie piły i odczucie braku mocy (a przy cięciu starego stropu moze byc już do wymiany po prostu)[/i]


Mnie się tak wydaje - ta pilarka ma 3KM - ja mam Husqvarnę 42 - też 3KM - i nie raz zdarzało mi się ciąć tępym łańcuchem - a tnę grube kloce buka i grabu - czasami jak łańcuch się kończy a nie mam zapasowego ostrego to męczę do końca roboty - i wówczas prawie palę drzewo tępym łańcuchem - a nie tnę - ale pilarka nawet się nie zająknie  - idzie jak burza na obrotach - tylko oczywiście efekt cięcia marny i prowadnica bardzo się rozgrzewa ...

Ja stawiam na zabrudzony filtr powietrza lub rozregulowany gaźnik .

----------


## kozubek1

Łańcuch był kilka razy ostrzony,ale raczej będzie to filtr powietrza wcześniej odkręcałem pokrywę ale nie wyjmowałem filtra tylko oczyściłem go z góry,dzięki podpowiedzi Sławka wyjąłem go i rzeczywiście był mocno zakurzony i zaklejony pyłem, umyłem go, teraz schnie ale próbę zrobię jutro bo dzisiaj święto.

----------


## kozubek1

Wszystko wróciło do normy winny był filtr powietrza.Serdeczne dzięki za pomoc.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Leszko

Pilarkę zawsze regulować w servisie i ta regulacja powinna wystarczyć na bardzo długi czas, jak póżniej coś się dzieje z pilarką to w 99% to nie jest wina regulacji. W twoim przypadku Husqvarny 345, dobrze że nie udało Ci się podregulować śrub regulacyjnych gaźnika, bo jak byś ustawił, a potem z przypadku wyczyścił filtr powietrza nie ustawiając śrub regulacyjnych do poprzedniego stanu, w 90% istnieje ryzyko zatarcia silnika spowodowane zbyt dużą ilością powietrza w stosunku podawanego paliwa  :Wink2:

----------

